# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.44 641a0dc (11/8/2018)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on a Model 3 in Nevada.

...though if you open the longer "fleet updates" list, it says it was a Model S 100D...?


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Peebles (Nov 22, 2017)

I got it this morning. Will check release notes at lunch, if there are any.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jul 5, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Detected on a Model 3 in Nevada.
> 
> ...though if you open the longer "fleet updates" list, it says it was a Model S 100D...?


I think it has to be a 3 if it came from 2018.42.4, see below from TeslaFi:


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FlyingDutchman said:


> I think it has to be a 3 if it came from 2018.42.4, see below from TeslaFi:
> View attachment 17304


Think it came from 39.7


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Peebles said:


> I got it this morning. Will check release notes at lunch, if there are any.


Which lunch? Saturday or Sunday? We've been theough dinner and Its almost breakfast time.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Think it came from 39.7


It came from 42.4.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Something tells me this was an EAP release. Only one on TeslaFi and no report from the one person who said they got it.


----------



## bsFlame (Dec 27, 2017)

I just got this update on my Model X this morning. Release notes show that they finally added the need to enter your Tesla credentials to disable mobile access!!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

44 seems to be rolling out in mass to S&X now, but no Model 3s since the first one many days ago.
I hope they flip the switch soon.


----------



## neilschreiner (Nov 14, 2018)

44 hit my MX in the wee hours of the morning today


----------



## digitalboi (Nov 22, 2018)

Just got my 44 update today but my car is stuck at the dealer. I've got a 2015 AP1 S, anyone with AP1 out there know if we got Nav on AP too?

I really wish there was a way to read the release notes outside of the car X-(


----------

